

Show HN: Our email productivity tool - Robin_Message
http://handyelephant.com/

======
Robin_Message
This is what I've been building at the startup I joined a few week ago. Thanks
to all you guys for pushing me towards startups and we'd appreciate any
comments on our MVP for improving email!

